# A true pocket camera



## mklotz (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been in the market for a true pocket camera for a long time. I wanted it primarily for what amounts to video note-taking. My other cameras are more than satisfactory for my photo requirements but they're just too bulky to slip in a pocket.

Over the years I've great success with Canon cameras so I was delighted when I heard about one of their latest offerings, the SD780is. As the photo shows...







the camera is exactly the size of a standard credit card and, at 0.72" thick, about the thickness of a deck of cards. It weighs 4 ounces.

I won't bore you with all the specs but, briefly...

12 megapixels
3x optical zoom
image stabilization
can take conventional and hi-def videos

Price in the stores is ~$250 but Amazon and many of the better online photography retailers have it for $200 with no tax and free shipping.

One of my concerns with a camera this small is its ability to do reasonable macro photography since that will be a feature I use often. As this test shot shows...






its macro abilities are up to Canon's usual high standards.

When I was a kid I lusted after the Minox "spy" camera, so beloved of the OSS. The SD780 packs a lot more capability into a package only slightly larger than the original Minox. (Incidentally, Minox, still makes tiny cameras...

http://tinyurl.com/yhth79h

although I doubt they can measure up to Canon's high standards.)


----------



## tel (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice one Marv, a very handy bit of gear. And one I'll keep in mind if I come down with a sudden attack of affluence.


----------



## bentprop (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow,that IS tiny,Marv.My digital camera is at least 5 times as thick,and twice the width,and is a huge 2megapixel :big:
It's unbelievable how fast technology marches on.My wallet just can't keep up.
Hey,Tel,let me know when you have such an affluence attack,I sure could use one myself ;D


----------



## wm460 (Jan 25, 2010)

I like that, would be easier to carry around than a SLR.


----------



## CrewCab (Jan 25, 2010)

That's a nice camera ;D ............ the price converts to about £125 gbp, typically though it's for sale over here for around £205, or about $330

CC


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Jan 25, 2010)

Marv I wonder where one can get film, and development of same, for the "real"
spy camera?
http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=90RX
I always wanted one of those back in the late 40s also.
  ...lew...


----------



## rake60 (Jan 25, 2010)

Cool toy Marv! Thm:

By the way, there wasn't enough credit left on that gift card
for me to buy even one airline ticket!


Rick


----------



## cfellows (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm at a bit of a crossroads right now. I just dropped my Pentax DSLR and it's broken. Can't imagine that I can get it fixed, with shipping both ways, for less than $150 (or more). By the way, if anyone has some insight into the cost of DSLR repairs, I'd be delighted if you'd share it with me. However, I have 3 pretty good lenses for it, a digital shutter release, and a few other pieces that will only work with the Pentax. On the negative side, it's 6.1 megapixels. So, I have a few options... 

- I can get my camera repaired - ~$150
- Buy a used model like mine - ~$200 or more
- Buy a new refurbished body - ~$275
- Upgrade to a newer model - ~$375 
- Buy something like Marv got and see what I can sell my other lenses & attachments for on Ebay.

Decisions, Decisions... :-\


----------



## mklotz (Jan 25, 2010)

CrewCab,

I've noticed that a lot of prices seem to be about the same number in USA and UK with the obvious problem that the pound is worth 1.62 dollars. That's an astounding difference. Canon' MSRP is $400.

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=145&modelid=17627

Lew,

For $1300, I'll pass and copy those secret drawings with my SD780. What's film?

You ever notice how us old farts are spending most of our advanced years buying and making all those toys we couldn't afford as kids? I'm sure psychiatrists must have a name for that syndrome but I don't want to know it. I'm too busy looking for that Erector set that allowed you to build that 4-6-4 Hudson locomotive model. 

Rick,

I knew someone would bite on that one. The card still has $0.75 left on it. Just enough to buy a (really) cheap cigar.

Chuck,

I wouldn't recommend the SD780 as a general purpose camera. Look into the Canon SX10 (my tool of choice). Smaller and lighter than an SLR yet has a x20 zoom. No interchangeable lenses but you won't develop scoliosis lugging it around Cabin Fever or wherever.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, Marv, I nearly succumbed to the "Neat Toy I Gotta Have" syndrome. Truth is, my wife has a decent Kodak digital camera that was a high end model a couple of years ago. I dropped that one, too, (are you seeing a pattern here?) but Kodak fixed it under warranty. I think it's an 8 megapixel and it will fill in nicely until I find a replacement (or upgrade) body for my Pentax. I also have a very nice Logitech webcam with a Carl Zeiss lens that takes nice stills & videos. And, let's not forget my Canon video camera that also takes stills, although I don't know how good they are. 

Guess I just talked myself out of that neat new pocket camera!

Chuck


----------



## arnoldb (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll back the Canon SX10 suggestion; Had mine for just over 2 month now, and I am immensely pleased with it so far. My previous camera was a Canon A80 and when it gave up the ghost after 5 years of loyal service, I shopped around and tested many cameras. 

The SX10 is physically bigger than other cameras in the same bracket; many see that as a disadvantage, but I like the size because I can hold it without getting fingers in front of the flash/lens/wherever like on the smaller cameras. It's comfortable to use with one hand, and the buttons on it are very conveniently placed for one-handed operation. Some of it's bulk is made up from taking 4 AA penlight batteries; rechargeables gives a pretty good operational time, and no proprietary "expensive" spare battery to purchase as a backup 

Besides the 20x optical (up to 80x digital) zoom, it goes right down to 0 mm in macro mode - and its not a typo; it is zero. Have to be careful not to bash the lens into objects when getting close!

Some of the bad photo's I've taken with it was by no means the camera's fault; usually just me playing around with it in manual mode.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## tmuir (Jan 26, 2010)

Lew Hartswick  said:
			
		

> Marv I wonder where one can get film, and development of same, for the "real"
> spy camera?
> http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=90RX
> I always wanted one of those back in the late 40s also.
> ...lew...



When I lived in the UK I used to buy it from Jessops.
I still have 2 Minox camera's and my favourite which is the the Camera Lite, which has a working 8mm still camera inside a Zippo lighter.
Picture of a Camera Lite here.
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/2453823


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 14, 2010)

Marv,
Its been a few weeks since your original post on this camera. Just wanted to ask if you were still happy with it and if you have tried the hi-def video feature yet and with what results. I have a Pentax digital SLR but want something handier in a true pocket cam, but I also want video capability if the quality is good.

Bill


----------



## Mainer (Feb 14, 2010)

I've got a very similar model, the SD1100. About the only complaint I have is that it's so light it's hard to hold it steady, especially since I'm in the early stages of Parkinson's disease.

As far as picture quality, battery life, etc. go though, it's been great.

I bought an extra aftermarket battery for it (considerably cheaper than Canon's) and it has worked well.


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Mainer...I noticed that the Canon replacement battery is around $60 at BestBuy.

Bill


----------



## mklotz (Feb 14, 2010)

I haven't done any videos with it yet. I have other cameras for videos although having the feature in my pocket in case I run across any naked surfer girls is very reassuring.

The macro capability of this tiny thing still astounds me. It has a digital macro setting.
I'm not exactly sure what that is but here's an example of the work it does...


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Marv...the Macro is astounding i agree. Good luck also as to running across some of those surfer girls.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Marv,

In 1970 I became the proud owner of a Yashica Atoron, brought out to compete with the Minox B. 
For some unknown reason, in Dubai at that time, there was a shop dedicated to these small 'Spy' cameras, that was when Dubai was still a one camel town with a dust track as a main road (not quite, but almost).

The reason I went for such a small camera as a backup for my normal camera was because of the local population, they were very wary of cameras, and I managed to get some great shots of the locals by it's use, by taking pictures from the hip. 

I used to buy all my films in that little shop, and get them developed as well, but only in B&W, for colour (slides), the film had to be shipped back to the Minox factory in Germany, with a round trip of about six weeks. Anything over a 10" x 8" print was abysmal quality, mainly because of the low quality of the film at that time and such a small negative size.

When I got back to the UK, film and processing was almost non existent, so I traded it in for peanuts and bought myself a Yashicamat TLR. A much more 'public' acceptable camera.

Sorry to spoil your childhood dreams, but you never missed anything spectacular at all. In fact, when you boiled it down, it was just a handful of problems from start to finish, mainly because of the processing of an 8mm negative, and to buy an 8mm slide projector, I would have had to sell my body to a local Sheik to raise the cash. 
I also tried the 16mm Minolta still cameras while I was out there, but again, processing was the problem.


Blogs


----------



## capjak (Feb 14, 2010)

I bought a Canon Powershot A1100 IS a a Christmas gift for my wife. It is 12.1 mp with a 4x optical zoom. It has been on Amazon ans Sams Club for $119-$129. It fits in a shirt pocket with no trouble. I have a Canon Powershot A590 IS that is a year old. We are satisfied with both cameras. A feature that I especially like about both camera is that they each take two AA batteries. On the A1100 they will take 140 pictures with the LCD monitor on and 430 with it off. Yes, it does have an optical viewfinder so that you can use the camera with the sun shining over your shoulder. 

Jack


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 14, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> I haven't done any videos with it yet. I have other cameras for videos although having the feature in my pocket in case I run across any naked surfer girls is very reassuring.
> 
> The macro capability of this tiny thing still astounds me. It has a digital macro setting.
> I'm not exactly sure what that is but here's an example of the work it does...


Great picture quality.

In fact, it looks like Lincoln needs to polish his boots.

SAM


----------



## cfellows (Mar 2, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Chuck,
> 
> I wouldn't recommend the SD780 as a general purpose camera. Look into the Canon SX10 (my tool of choice). Smaller and lighter than an SLR yet has a x20 zoom. No interchangeable lenses but you won't develop scoliosis lugging it around Cabin Fever or wherever.



Marv, do you also have an SX10? If so, how is the macro capability?

Chuck


----------



## mklotz (Mar 2, 2010)

I've got an SX10 (as well as an A630) and I rate its macro capabilities well above my photographic skills to utilize them.

In addition to the normal macro mode, the SX10 has a super macro mode which will focus on objects *touching* the lens.

This picture...







was taken with the cube touching the UV filter I use to protect the main lens. The filter is perhaps 5 mm from the main lens.

The real advantage of the SX10 is its 20X optical zoom (28-500 mm equivalent) in a compact package. It's smaller and, naturally, lighter than an SLR so much less onerous to carry about. Here's an example...






of its telephoto capability. The cranes were about 40 yards from me when I took this shot at near maximum lens extension.

I'm of the opinion that, like lathes, no one camera will satisfy all my needs. The A630 is a great camera, perfect when even the SX10 is too much to lug and I want better performance than I can get with the new SD780. 

I just wish I were a better photographer. While I understand the physics and mechanization, I lack the artist's eye needed to do really good work. I keep promising myself to take some classes but I never get around to it.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeow! The A630 is an expensive little bugger. What makes it so special?

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-Digital-Camera-Optical/dp/B000HAOVC6

Chuck


----------



## mklotz (Mar 2, 2010)

That's absurd. It's a very good camera but it's not a $600 camera.

Prices are all over the map, apparently...

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CB8Q8wIwAg#ps-sellers

I paid about $225 new from BuyDig.com and that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 2, 2010)

If it's any help...a few tips that can make a big difference in (non-macro) picture taking...

Divide your shot up into thirds...think of the tic-tac-toe game. Place points of interest at the intersection. Think S-curve (look it up).

Generally, people/animals/etc. (is there something else) should face into the picture. That is, there should be more room in the direction they're looking.

Watch the horizon. You don't want it half way through the shot. Move it up or down.

Look behind the people/animals/etc. You don't want a pole sticking out of their head.

In general, avoid symmetry. See the 'thirds' thing above.

For long shots, it helps to have something close up. For example, when shooting a valley or river, get a nearby tree branch or plants in view. Gives depth.

Just my couple of cents.

I worked as a photographer's apprentice for a while...back when you created the real picture in the dark room. I almost went into photography as a vocation but I saw the writing on the wall...a) it was going digital so the dark room was going to die and b) there's no money in it unless you want to do weddings. Okay okay...c) I wasn't good enough. ;D

Now you have some idea why I'm so %&*^%*(^$ crabby that my wife stole my camera.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know, Marv. For the price, I'm still liking the SD780. Walmart has it for $199. Their price for the SX780 is $359.00. I'm just not sure the 20x Optical Zoom and other features are worth the extra $160. I'm more into wide angle and macro shots.

The small size of the SX780 and the quality of those macro shots of the penny are very appealing. I'm going to be out looking tomorrow... May just come home with something.

Chuck


----------



## mklotz (Mar 3, 2010)

Chuck,

SX780? I suppose that slipped by your proofreading?

By all means, buy the camera you need *for your application(s)*. Just be careful to assess your applications, present and future, accurately. A good camera will have a long lifetime and your uses for it may expand during that lifetime.  

If I go on a trip, I want to photograph macro scenery as well as smaller items in museums and such without the need to carry several cameras or an SLR and an array of lenses. That makes the SX10 a good choice for me.

The telephoto capability is more than just taking pictures of distant subjects. It provides the ability to frame exactly the subject of interest within its surroundings. Do you need 20X zoom to do that? Probably not, but it fits what I do.

Whatever you ultimately decide, buy a camera from a company whose primary business is making cameras rather than, say, an electronics firm (e.g. Sony) who happens to also make cameras. I've owned Canons all my life and been very satisfied with them. Nikon is an excellent brand as well.


----------



## mklotz (Mar 3, 2010)

Carl,

Thanks for all the picture-taking hints. I've read a lot of photography books so much of what you wrote is not new to me but it's still helpful to have it reinforced.

What I really lack is the "artist's eye" - that undefinable something that allows one to pick the one gut-grabbing artistic view from a jumbled, natural setting. I've managed it on occasion but more from accident than intent. I'd include some examples of what I'm talking about but I have yet to get around to digitizing forty years worth of 35mm slides.

I think artists are born so I doubt I'll ever master the "eye". But, like metalworking, I'll keep trying and having fun with the experiences along the way.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 3, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Chuck,
> 
> SX780? I suppose that slipped by your proofreading?
> 
> .......



Yep, thanks for the correction. I mean SD780 and SX20. The latter superceded the SX10.

Anyway after a camera shopping marathon, I came home with a black SD780. It was decided by a $179.99 price tag at my local Costco. I also figured it was cheap enough that I could buy a second, higher end camera later on if I need it. 

Thanks for all the info, Marv (and others).

Chuck


----------



## mklotz (Mar 3, 2010)

I think you'll like it. Take a couple of snaps and show us the results.

Be sure to read about (pg. 68 in your manual) and try out the digital zoom mode.

Canon sells a case made especially for this camera. It's very nice and provides good protection for the camera if you need to keep it in a rough environment. The problem with the case is that it nearly doubles the thickness of the camera, making it inconvenient to carry in a shirt pocket. I bought some butter soft thin leather from the Tandy display at the local craft store and had my wife sew up a simple sleeve affair to protect the camera, especially the viewing screen, from scratches when I carry it in my pocket. That works out so well that I'm surprised some enterprising soul hasn't picked up the idea and started marketing something similar.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 3, 2010)

Apologies for that Marv. I didn't mean for it to come across as directed at you.

Knowing as little as I do about you, I figured you'd be the type of person who likes to learn more about everything they do. ;D

It was meant as a general post for anyone wishing to improve their pics.


----------



## mklotz (Mar 3, 2010)

No apologies required. I need all the reminding I can get.

Good onya for writing to the lurkers. I do a lot of that myself, operating on the theory that, given the membership statistics, there are far more lurkers reading this stuff than there are active participants.


----------

